# الي مستوردي الملابس القطنية



## nohaomran (21 نوفمبر 2012)

لدينا نحن شركة عمران تكس جميع انواع التيشرتات مثل البولو شيرت ,السويت شيرت والملابس الداخلية بكل انواعها بالاضافة الي جميع انواع اقمشة التريكو الدائري ونبحث عن مستوردين لمزيد من التفاصيل OMRAN Tex
 للتواصل: موبيل الشركة :00201002388651
تليفون الشركة: 0020472985178
فاكس:0020472985178
ايميل: [email protected]


----------

